# I Can't Reboot



## Scribner (Apr 10, 2020)

Ever since I installed 12.0-RELEASE last summer, I have been unable to reboot my computer using the commands `# shutdown -r now` and `# reboot`. When I run either of those commands, the computer seems to shut down, but when the computer comes back on it stays on the Lenovo logo screen. I then have to push the power button to turn of the computer and again to turn it on. Instead of rebooting, therefore, I have always just run `# shutdown -p now` to shut down the computer, and then I turn it back on manually by pushing the power button. Does this do the same thing?

Even more importantly, does anyone know why I am unable to reboot?

I am asking about this feature because I want to upgrade to 12.1-RELEASE, and part of the process includes rebooting.


----------



## tingo (Apr 12, 2020)

Shutdown via "poweroff" followed by pushing the power button would do the "same thing" when it comes to a reboot, no problems there.

When it comes to your "unable to reboot" problem, you need to provide details about your machine. Lenovo, what model?


----------



## lostpacket (Apr 13, 2020)

Have you tried adjusting or disabling ACPI in the bios to see if it's related to that? Have seen that cause issue in the past.


----------



## Scribner (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks. Sorry for the late response.

My computer is a Lenovo ThinkPad X270.

Do you think I should just do "poweroff" followed by pushing the power button, or should I try disabling ACPI in the BIOS? Is the former option really identical to "reboot" when it comes to upgrading to 12.1-RELEASE, where one of the steps is rebooting the computer before it finishes making changes? Is the latter option completely safe? I'm worried it might cause problems down the road.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2020)

Scribner said:


> Is the former option really identical to "reboot" when it comes to upgrading to 12.1-RELEASE, where one of the steps is rebooting the computer before it finishes making changes? Is the latter option completely safe?


Rebooting or shutting (power) down and starting up again does the exact same thing. There is no difference in this regard.


----------

